# Anyone know what % of babies are born in what week? early / late?



## michellle1980

Hello

I know not many babies are born on their due date but I can't find any stats on how many babies are born in which weeks, how many are early/ late etc. Anyone know?

Thank you. Just something to keep me going!


----------



## Mummy Bean

From some website based on US stats: 

Percentage of babies born at 35 weeks: 1.2%
Percentage of babies born at 36 weeks: 3.3%
Percentage of babies born at 37 weeks: 7%
Percentage of babies born at 38 weeks: 13.1%
Percentage of babies born at 39 weeks: 26.6%
Percentage of babies born at 40 weeks: 30.5%
Percentage of babies born at 41 weeks: 15.8%
Percentage of babies born at 42 weeks: 2.3%
Percentage of babies born at 43 weeks: 0.2%


----------



## michellle1980

Thank you so that should be:

Percentage of babies born by 35 weeks: 1.2%
Percentage of babies born by 36 weeks: 4.5%
Percentage of babies born by 37 weeks: 11.5%
Percentage of babies born by 38 weeks: 24.6%
Percentage of babies born by 39 weeks: 51.2%
Percentage of babies born by 40 weeks: 81.7%
Percentage of babies born by 41 weeks: 97.5%
Percentage of babies born by 42 weeks: 99.8%
Percentage of babies born by 43 weeks: 100.0% 

Well odds are on I won't have baby this week but probably will by due date!

Thank you


----------



## michellle1980

Mummy Bean said:


> From some website based on US stats:
> 
> Percentage of babies born at 35 weeks: 1.2%
> Percentage of babies born at 36 weeks: 3.3%
> Percentage of babies born at 37 weeks: 7%
> Percentage of babies born at 38 weeks: 13.1%
> Percentage of babies born at 39 weeks: 26.6%
> Percentage of babies born at 40 weeks: 30.5%
> Percentage of babies born at 41 weeks: 15.8%
> Percentage of babies born at 42 weeks: 2.3%
> Percentage of babies born at 43 weeks: 0.2%

Oh just noticed you are due today/ tomorrow. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Cheers...really hoping he turns up soon as so fed up =(

but according to the stats...there a good chance he will be here this week.


----------



## midget em

Oh I never thought about asking that but great bit of info there!
Thanks x


----------



## Maviyildiz

I wonder if these stats are very different in countries that do fewer c-sections and interventions. In the U.S. I think the c section rate is 30%, and alot of doctors like to induce as soon as the mother is 38 weeks. 

Can't help wondering if there are alot more 41 and 42 weeks births in other places....


----------



## michellle1980

Oh yes you are probably right :-( oh well baby will come when he/ she is ready and mummy just needs to learn to be patient!


----------



## Mummy Bean

i would assume so and different counties have different views on how long they will allow you to go overdue...

i can honestly not imagine going to 43 weeks!


----------



## 1liz9

Please let me be on the earlier end :)


----------



## PitaKat

Oooh, thanks for posting those stats!


----------



## eaj555dreamer

I'm in the US and i just left my midwife appointment. My midwife told me that ~90% of babies come within the period that falls from 5 days before to 5 days after the due date.

This is coming from a midwife-ran clinic with an 11-13% C-section rate that strongly encourages natural birth.

Just food for thought! :)


----------



## LittleOnes

eaj555dreamer said:


> I'm in the US and i just left my midwife appointment. My midwife told me that ~90% of babies come within the period that falls from 5 days before to 5 days after the due date.
> 
> This is coming from a midwife-ran clinic with an 11-13% C-section rate that strongly encourages natural birth.
> 
> Just food for thought! :)

Threadjack - Very interesting that the midwife-run place still has a fairly high csection rate at 11%! Granted some (many? Most?) hospitals in the US have rates closer to 25,30,40(!) %, the 'recommended' rate is more like 5%. please dont take offense! Just found that really interesting. Its all about perspective isnt it! 

OP I dont know those stats but the doula that taught my childbirth ed class recently said that for first time moms, the average length of pregnancy is 41 wks. Average! Still I think you're quite likely to be holding your LO soon :flower:


----------



## eaj555dreamer

Really? I didn't realize that was high... and no offense taken. This is my first baby and while my goal is to have a natural birth with zero to minimal interventions, I've only really learned about this type of birthing "culture" in the last 8 months! So, it's all new to me. You learn something new every day. :)

I didn't check before I responded to your post, but are you in the States or in Europe (or elsewhere)?

Edit: I see you are in the U.S. Do you know of any places near you that have such a low rate? It's totally all about perspective and I'd be interested to hear in what area this happens. It's certainly different from the ideas of birth I grew up having in L.A., where I believed everyone gave birth heavily medicated or requested C-sections to avoid a dreaded loose vagina (the scariest of prospects in my 15-year-old mind).


----------



## Arisa

oh some more stats, apparently if you are 'overdue' that 70% of babies deemed overdue are not overdue at all but the EDD was off by a week or two, well that was in the *What to expect when you're expecting * book. So this is probably why most babies are born around 39-40 weeks and a lot of babies born over due are born to mothers who were unsure when they actually conceived or had long periods, PCOS, problems with ovulation and so on.


----------

